# Time for some Carping



## lunker23

Went out to the lake next to our place today to do some Bass fishing and what do I see? Carp everywhere! In the shallows, jumping every few minutes and even at the end of my line which is attached to my ultralight rod and reel combo with 8 weight line. 
That chunker broke me off something fierce, but after dinner this evening, game on with my 7 weight fly rod.


----------



## lunker23

Going back out after work with my 7 weight fly rod, a 12 pack of beer and different fly patterns (Carp Candy, Carp Carrots, Crystal Meth, Crayfish, etc.). 
I went Bass fishing again last night and those fat daddy Carp were everywhere.


----------



## JPH

How'd it go?


----------



## lunker23

It was kind of windy and hard to sight fish so I helped a couple kids fishing for Bass. One of them had never picked up a fishing pole and he was using a bait casting reel on a spinning rod. I told him to hold tight while I went home to grab my gear (and so I could put my fly gear away).
I got back and he had such a backlash. Guess he didn't listen to me. I removed the bait casting reel and replaced it with an Abu Garcia spinning reel that was taking up space in the garage. 
Got it all rigged up and taught him how to cast and flip. Threw on a Power Bait Tequila Sunrise worm and on the first cast he was into a 2 pound Largie. Third cast he hooked into a reel rod benders. The reel was screaming as line was being ripped off the spool. 
About 10 minutes later the kid landed a nice size Carp. During the fight he wanted to give up, but I wouldn't let him. I told him to take breaks while the fish ran. 
The pure excitement of helping this kid was enough for me. He had a blast and I think he'll be fishing at our lake more often. 
So overall I didn't catch anything, but I got something a little more valuable that evening. Man I love this hobby


----------



## Tom Tomcik

lunker23 said:


> Went out to the lake next to our place today to do some Bass fishing and what do I see? Carp everywhere! In the shallows, jumping every few minutes and even at the end of my line which is attached to my ultralight rod and reel combo with 8 weight line.
> That chunker broke me off something fierce, but after dinner this evening, game on with my 7 weight fly rod.


What lake were you at?


----------



## lunker23

Tom Tomcik said:


> What lake were you at?


LOL....... You're kidding, right?


----------



## Tom Tomcik

lunker23 said:


> LOL....... You're kidding, right?


No not Kidding just want to do some Bowfishing married with little kids and not a lot a time to spend on the lakes


----------



## lunker23

Bowfishing for Carp? What do you do with the fish that you kill? I'm sure Carp isn't a great tasting fish so I'm curious what is done with them?


----------



## fishless

lunker23 said:


> Bowfishing for Carp? What do you do with the fish that you kill? I'm sure Carp isn't a great tasting fish so I'm curious what is done with them?


I was at Atwood yesterday and the wind was blowing locust off the trees alond one shoreline..carp everywhere sucking locust off the top.Put a locust on a hook with no weight and had a blast catching them


----------



## Tom Tomcik

fishless said:


> I was at Atwood yesterday and the wind was blowing locust off the trees alond one shoreline..carp everywhere sucking locust off the top.Put a locust on a hook with no weight and had a blast catching them


I have buddies who trap and they use them for mink sets.and have another buddy who smokes them and swears by it. Just can't seem to get myself to eat one.


----------



## lunker23

Sorry, but I'll have to pass on proving the location of my lake....


----------



## jrose

Your lake? Must be nice.


----------



## Tbomb55

lunker23 said:


> Went out to the lake next to our place today to do some Bass fishing and what do I see? Carp everywhere! In the shallows, jumping every few minutes and even at the end of my line which is attached to my ultralight rod and reel combo with 8 weight line.
> That chunker broke me off something fierce, but after dinner this evening, game on with my 7 weight fly rod.


8lb test on an ultralight?


----------



## Tbomb55

Tom Tomcik said:


> No not Kidding just want to do some Bowfishing married with little kids and not a lot a time to spend on the lakes


Wingfoot is loaded with them right now.


----------



## lunker23

Tbomb55 said:


> 8lb test on an ultralight?


Yep....


----------



## All Thumbs

lunker23 said:


> I'm sure Carp isn't a great tasting fish


carp was brought into the country (1860's) especially for a food product because it survives in almost any lake or pond and grows quickly. it was harvested in lake erie for restaurants and strangely the perch was the trash fish. after ww II it somehow was associated with germany and fell out of grace for eating here in the usa. there is a restaurant in Omaha that sells over a thousand pounds a week. 

all thumbs


----------

